# Amano Shrimp w/Kribs and Apistogrammas



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Can Amano Shrimp survive in a community tank that contains small Kribs and Apistogramma cacatuoides, they're all juveniles? My tank is moderately planted but I intend to plant a little more heavily.

I had read that they could survive with most fish as long as they weren't too big but I wasn't thinking at the time that these guys would grow up to be larger fish.


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

At the moment the amanos will be ok with kribs and cacatoos. 

The problems will generate when your small kribs grow up, make couples and start to breed. Apistos are also too aggressive in breeding periods. Keep an eye on that except your tank is over 75g-300 liters with many plants.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

They may be ok they may not, like stated above the problem that I see is when the fish are grown.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

If the tank is big enough, the shrimp are big and not very small and planted they should be okay.

-Pedro


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

My friend has an 8 gallon tank with Cherry shrimp and A. macmasteri he does not have a problem with the apisto nipping or anything at the adults cherry shrimp but it does eat the little ones but some do survive...


----------

